# Bass Fishing In BLackwater Bay



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Since I've been fishing Blackwater Bay area the last three years I have caught plenty of bass, my problem has been that they are almost <U>always exactly 11" long</U>! I know there are plenty of these bass, I usually catch them along the a woody shoreline, in and around bayous and river mouths, in Catfish Basin and especially in boat dock canals. I once got into a huge "school" just outside the mouth of Yellow River and caught them on my 4" Rapala Minnow until I got tired, more than 50 in the same spot, but they were <U>ALL</U> 10 to 11 inches. 

My question is, do the bass stunt to this size in bay?Or do they spend there juvenile time in bay and then move up the rivers? Or am I just unlucky and miss all the big ones?

I haven't seen anyone post big bass pictures they say were caught in the bay!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

From my experiences in the bay, especially this summer, my fishing buddies and I probaly caught about 150 in the bay this summer alone with probaly 10 keepers, so to me, it looks like you are on par. Hell, one day in a tournament we caught 15 during the first two hours with no keepers. Thankfully the rest of the day produced, but the bay is not on my "go to" spot list. Up Yellow is definitely better.


----------

